
Antimalarial drug linked to increased risk of death in coronavirus patients - zimpenfish
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/05/22/hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus-study/
======
zimpenfish
Full title is: "Antimalarial drug touted by President Trump is linked to
increased risk of death in coronavirus patients, study says"

